
An apology for the internet from the people who built it - ttepasse
http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/04/an-apology-for-the-internet-from-the-people-who-built-it.html
======
ggm
Stallman aside, I think this is a very dubious list and in no way
representative of internet builders. No Louis Pouzin. No Vint cerf. No Bob
Kahn. No Bob Braden. Sorry.. this is a list of wannabe.

(Internet User since 1984)

